# Upgrading to a Posi Rear End



## 68Temp (Jun 20, 2012)

Restoring a 68 Tempest, want to go with a posi.
Have searched for a complete axle swap, but no luck so far.
Any good suggestions for swapping out the carrier/gears alone?
Sunday cruiser, so nothing fancy or high perf is needed.
Engine is a 400, I have someone who can help with the gear swap. Just need an idea what to buy and where?? Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Home

Jim Mitschke Richfield Ohio

He built me a new Pontiac rear 3:55.1, he also built a friends for his '68 GTO. Prices are reasonable, and so is shipping.


----------



## 68Temp (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Do you know what brand he put in? Eaton?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68Temp said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you know what brand he put in? Eaton?


He custom built it himself, I never asked where he got the gears from he may have told me but I don't recall if he did. He warranted it too. Runs great, very quiet. I'd buy again from him without shopping around.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, I see a 10 bolt from a 68 GTO on Des Moines, IA Craigslist. Shows $150. The number listed is 319-321-6792. Matt


----------

